# CARiD "Cars & Girls Model of the Month" Winner Announced



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

CARiD is happy to announce the winner of our "Cars & Girls Model of the Month" contest. At the beginning of each month, we select the winning model after receiving entires from a wide range of beautiful contestants.To catch a glimpse at this month's winner go to CARiD Cars and Girls. 

Interested in entering or know someone who might be interested? All professional and amateur models are welcome to try out each month for the title of "Model of the Month" and take home the prize money. Just visit CARiD Cars and Girls Contest Page to view official rules and send us your info!


----------

